# Sometimes it's worth the early start!!



## Kiwigeoff (Apr 22, 2009)

The rest of the day always goes well after starts like this.........

Imported to LR and cropped slightly !!
Enjoy!!:cheesy::cheesy:


----------



## Denis Pagé (Apr 22, 2009)

Awesome! What are those light speckles lower left of the sun within the mid-darks?

Have a nice day!


----------



## Kiwigeoff (Apr 22, 2009)

Don't know???!! Will check it out later although I did notice about 2' minutes later how dirty the front element was and condensed!!
This was last nights sunset just down the road:


----------



## Kiwigeoff (Apr 22, 2009)

Denis Pagé said:


> Awesome! What are those light speckles lower left of the sun within the mid-darks?
> 
> Have a nice day!


Light filtering through the distant trees, pixel peeped and it is definitely behind the foreground trees.


----------



## sizzlingbadger (Apr 22, 2009)

Nice shots..

Geoff,  I went up to Henley Lake at the weekend just before dawn (took my flask of hot coffee) and it was pretty awesome, misty and still. I was the wrong side of the lake for a great shot of the geese landing which was a shame.


----------



## Antonio Correia (May 7, 2009)

Nice picture Geoff !
Most of the times we just feel too sleepy to get up and go, but it surely pays off.
Have a nice day


----------



## Gene McCullagh (May 7, 2009)

Nice one, Geoff!


----------



## Kiwigeoff (May 7, 2009)

Thanks the kind words, it is a great place down here with wonderful light..........
Nik, if you want to rustle yourself you could come out on a balloon trip - trip not ride!:lol::lol:


----------



## lightpainter (May 13, 2009)

The only problem with an early morning shot as good as that is you can’t hear the bird songs!


----------



## Kiwigeoff (May 13, 2009)

I would need a Canon for that???:lol::lol:


----------

